# JFL @Fatman0 gtfih



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

@Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

From incel to chad.
Damn that is one god teir morph. I need one tbh


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

Mouth area theory proven right again


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> From incel to chad.
> Damn that is one god teir morph. I need one tbh


Thanks jfl


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Mouth area theory proven right again


True. Lips are so fucking important. If you don't have lips like Chris Carmack it's over. 



Wide lips indicate a wider maxilla which indicates a wider palate which indicates better craniofacial development. That's it.


----------



## BornAgainChad (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.



You should try this on esteban. It would be very interesting to see a morphed version of him.


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 10, 2019)

Can the eye stuff srs be done?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Mouth area theory proven right again


everything theory proven right yet again


----------



## Zeus (Apr 10, 2019)

Even before the morph mentally mogs 99% of the forum. At least he does shit instead of shitting on other people threads with no advice just to get internet points.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Even before the morph mentally mogs 99% of the forum. At least he does shit instead of shitting on other people threads with no advice just to get internet points.


dont fall for his copes. he doesnt do anything well besides whoring for attention


----------



## Zeus (Apr 10, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> dont fall for his copes. he doesnt do anything well besides whoring for attention


He goes to the gym, he is putting 99% more work than most of this forum that straight bullies him to hell. Yeah sure he is whoring for attention, I would whore for attention if my life was not going that well, everyone would.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.




To be able to ascend to the morph, he would need :
-Lip widening surgery (Eppley)
-Drill hole canthopexy + brow lift on the sides (iranian surgeon does it and he has insanely good results)
-Custom forehead implants
-Custom Jaw angle implants + Custom zygomatic-arch implants ( Barry Eppley)
-Slight rhino
-MAYBE hairline lowering


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Can the eye stuff srs be done?


Partly. 

You can permanently change the shape of the eye with a cheekbone implant. That's why people with higher cheekbones usually have a positive canthal tilt since the height of the cheekbones changes the shapes of the orbital rims which is the main reason for the shape of your eye area and canthal tilt. 

Look at tigers or any other cats for example. They have a very protruding maxilla and therefore higher cheekbones and almost every cat has a positive canthal tilt. 

The eyebrows can easily be set lower, a brow ridge implant can do so and if that doesn't work out you can plug the hair follicles and transplant them to where you want them. You can also take away some extra skin below the eyebrows and then sew it together again to achieve lower set eyebrows.


----------



## dodt (Apr 10, 2019)

Holy fuark. He is 6.5psl legit in an after pic. Surgeries = everything


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Partly.
> 
> You can permanently change the shape of the eye with a cheekbone implant. That's why people with higher cheekbones usually have a positive canthal tilt since the height of the cheekbones changes the shapes of the orbital rims which is the main reason for the shape of your eye area and canthal tilt.
> 
> ...



I have low cheekbones and my cantal tilt is neutral/very slightly positive tho


----------



## buflek (Apr 10, 2019)

Guest said:


> To be able to ascend to the morph, he would need :
> -Lip widening surgery (Eppley)
> -Drill hole canthopexy + brow lift on the sides (iranian surgeon does it and he has insanely good results)
> -Custom forehead implants
> ...


thats like 20-30k€? depending where he does it


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> He goes to the gym, he is putting 99% more work than most of this forum that straight bullies him to hell. Yeah sure he is whoring for attention, I would whore for attention if my life was not going that well, everyone would.



his life is not going "well", most forum does more than he does despite what you believe. the silent majority arent makint progress reports every fucking day like he does that doesnt mean ppl arent doing shit. there are some really loud rotters, that gives the illusion. fatman barely progressed in the gym, has shit workout routine, eats shit. he makes daily threads on both here and lookism on his autistic progress reports where he progressed 0(looks the same before/after and sometimes even looks better on the before pic). if you followed him from early on you would understand how autistic he actually is


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 10, 2019)

suifuel for fatman. A few mm of bone is so crucial


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 10, 2019)

Morph Changes:

+Added Bone support.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

buflek said:


> thats like 20-30k€? depending where he does it


jaw angle implants + cheekbone implants + rhino would be around 20k. Rest would be 5-7k. And that's the most expensive it would be imo


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Zeus said:


> He goes to the gym, he is putting 99% more work than most of this forum that straight bullies him to hell. Yeah sure he is whoring for attention, I would whore for attention if my life was not going that well, everyone would.



Jfl you are delusional. I go to the gym 6 times a week and on the rest day I usually do cardio. I prep my meals and only eat healthy which isn't always easy. I dye my hair and eye lashes every 3 weeks and go to the hair dresser every second week to make it look fresh. I have a very detailed skin routine and I use a dermaroller, electrical cleanser, moisturisers and peelings. On top of that I take zinc for testosterone and skin, beta carotin for skin tone, omega3, creatine for gym etc... 

Whenever the sun shines I get my sun milk and tan.

On top of that I save all my money for plastic surgeries and try to absorb as much knowledge as possible about plastic surgery.

I spend at least 2 hours in the gym, need half an hour to meal prep, and almost another hour for my hair and skin routine. Besides that I try to absorb as much knowledge as possible on lookism.net and looksmax.me. I'm AT LEAST looksmaxxing 3 hours daily. 

People on here looksmaxx. It's their hobby. My point is fatman is no excuse and just because his looksmaxxing journey hasn't been successful it's not an excuse to act childish or whatever.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl you are delusional. I go to the gym 6 times a week and on the rest day I usually do cardio. I prep my meals and only eat healthy which isn't always easy. I dye my hair and eye lashes every 3 weeks and go to the hair dresser every second week to make it look fresh. I have a very detailed skin routine and I use a dermaroller, electrical cleanser, moisturisers and peelings. On top of that I take zinc for testosterone and skin, beta carotin for skin tone, omega3, creatine for gym etc...
> 
> Whenever the sun shines I get my sun milk and tan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Thanks jfl
> 
> True. Lips are so fucking important. If you don't have lips like Chris Carmack it's over.
> 
> ...




Jeeeez, Dude looks amazing there.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 10, 2019)

Holy shit............


----------



## kobecel (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl you are delusional. I go to the gym 6 times a week and on the rest day I usually do cardio. I prep my meals and only eat healthy which isn't always easy. I dye my hair and eye lashes every 3 weeks and go to the hair dresser every second week to make it look fresh. I have a very detailed skin routine and I use a dermaroller, electrical cleanser, moisturisers and peelings. On top of that I take zinc for testosterone and skin, beta carotin for skin tone, omega3, creatine for gym etc...
> 
> Whenever the sun shines I get my sun milk and tan.
> 
> ...


I live in the American Gardens Building on W. 81st Street on the 11th floor. My name is Patrick Bateman. I’m 27 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I’ll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Thanks jfl
> 
> True. Lips are so fucking important. If you don't have lips like Chris Carmack it's over.
> 
> ...



Jfl at my subhuman lips


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Jfl at my subhuman lips
> View attachment 39044


Holy shit. Not only are they small, your upper lip is basically non existent.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 10, 2019)

Can you morph me like that?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Holy shit. Not only are they small, your upper lip is basically non existent.







Yeah lol, if only my upper lip was at least half as thick as the bottom.


----------



## dodt (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Jfl at my subhuman lips
> View attachment 39044


Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

kobecel said:


> I live in the American Gardens Building on W. 81st Street on the 11th floor. My name is Patrick Bateman. I’m 27 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I’ll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.



I know this makes me look bad in comparison but I forgot to mention my peppermint oil for the eyebrows, my castor oil for hair, my biotin for hair and my keratine shampoo. I also didn't add what I do for pre workout. I think my routine is a bit worse than his. Time to step up my game.


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 39040


Why???


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 39045
> 
> Yeah lol, if only my upper lip was at least half as thick as the bottom.


And the sad story is even that wouldn't be enough to make them look aesthetic. The ratio between upper and lower lip should be at least like that:



50:50 is still ideal tbh. A small upper lip can make your philtrum look longer which is one of the worst features ever. If your chin to philtrum ratio is out of balance it's over.


----------



## Mewcel (Apr 10, 2019)

David Hasselhoff lookalike


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

I might try chadfishing with his morphed pics tbh jfl


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 10, 2019)

Unbelievable personality improvement


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 10, 2019)

Life would be completely different with a few millimeters of difference.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 10, 2019)

Cope if you think surgeries are gonna do this much for him.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Cope if you think surgeries are gonna do this much for him.


Obviously not jfl. I've already elaborated and said it's partly possible.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> jfl


You like laughing, don’t you? The amount of times I’ve seen you use “jfl” is comical.


----------



## dodt (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

@Looksmaxer-van-NL 


Alexanderr said:


> You like laughing, don’t you? The amount of times I’ve seen you use “jfl” is comical.


Based replies as always


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> I might try chadfishing with his morphed pics tbh jfl


Do it with both. Original and morph and share the results.


----------



## Mewcel (Apr 10, 2019)

Keep crying for him


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> Keep crying for him
> 
> View attachment 39087


HOLY SHIT!


BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Whats the point of this morph. Wanna make him feel bad n sad? I made so many morphs of users here but would not never publish it to not suifuel them. Everybody knows that this isn't achievable with surgeries.Not realistic.


Get OUT! NOW!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Whats the point of this morph. Wanna make him feel bad n sad? I made so many morphs of users here but would not never publish it to not suifuel them. Everybody knows that this isn't achievable with surgeries.Not realistic.


nigga u gotta learn a lot more about surgeries.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Thanks jfl
> 
> True. Lips are so fucking important. If you don't have lips like Chris Carmack it's over.
> 
> ...




chris carmack looks godly af there ngl


----------



## shimada (Apr 10, 2019)

Unreal morph, from 4 to 8.5


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> Keep crying for him
> 
> View attachment 39087


*relapsed day 0.*


BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> dont try tell a 5 years psl veteran about surgeries nigga. muh just get a wraparound shotgun implant bro, it will look completely natural and not off!!11


I doubt you were on sluthate with these retarded replies.
More like an inceltears veteran.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> dont try tell a 5 years psl veteran about surgeries nigga. muh just get a wraparound shotgun implant bro, it will look completely natural and not off!!11


Stop coping jfl jfl jfl jfl jfl jfl jfl jfl. 
Have you even had surgery? OUT! NOW!


Extra Chromosome said:


> *relapsed day 0.*
> 
> I doubt you were on sluthate with these retarded replies.
> More like an inceltears veteran.


Jfl have you been on sluthate back in the days?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> dont try tell a 5 years psl veteran about surgeries nigga. muh just get a wraparound shotgun implant bro, it will look completely natural and not off!!11


 
















bro surgery is cope !11!1!!1!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Nice front pics bro. Why dont you just show me a guy with a proper before after pic. Only from the front and not 3/4 angle frauding.







the amount of cope is surreal


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl have you been on sluthate back in the days?


Lurked once while looking for neck threads 5 years ago. I was naturally neckpilled.
Not sure if it was sluthate or the original looksmax.


BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Show me a similar result then. And dont post retarded side profile pics jfl.
> 
> There is no guy who ascended like this.
> Furthermore youre 18. You were 12 in 2014 jfl


My reply was not about results you mong.
It was your bluepill bs about not making the thread.

And my age doesn't matter. Especially when your mental age is in the single digits.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Muh "I discovered the blackpill at 16 yet I know more about sluthate more than you". Jfl at you


You fucking retard.
I wasn't talking to your brainlet ass.
Back to IT you cretin.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39120
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to your


>going through a redditors history


Do you have a brain? I said you were not on sluthate. 
Stay on topic retard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Are u low iq.
> 
> Post goddamn front pics you retard. No wonder why stupid bluepilled virgins are so easy to manipulate


----------



## justanothergymcell (Apr 10, 2019)

Guest said:


> View attachment 39122


Proof of the limits of surgery. A huge improvement, but still only PSL 5 max in this after picture. Huge forehead and nose and still a narrow jaw.


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.



There is no amount of silicone or bone cutting that could make this a reality, sorry. There could be huge improvements, but not this much.


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 10, 2019)

When people say you are mature vs childish
its all about how you looks


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

@Looksmaxer-van-NL gtfih


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Proof of the limits of surgery. A huge improvement, but still only PSL 5 max in this after picture. Huge forehead and nose and still a narrow jaw.


Forehead reduction/hairline lowering is a thing. For the jaw thing, I don't know if you could really call it narrow tbh, but I agree with the fact that the gonial angle should have been planned to be longer and maybe wider.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 10, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> there are some really loud rotters, that gives the illusion.


Jfl'd out loud


----------



## justanothergymcell (Apr 10, 2019)

Guest said:


> Forehead reduction/hairline lowering is a thing. For the jaw thing, I don't know if you could really call it narrow tbh, but I agree with the fact that the gonial angle should have been planned to be longer and maybe wider.


In that picture, you can definitely call it narrow and I definitely did because it is.

None of the examples you provided are anywhere close to the difference between the Fatman morphs. You just simply can't equate photoshop to precise surgical procedures. The after picture doesn't even look like Fatman anymore and completely changing your skull and your facial features is not something that plasic surgery can achieve, which is what any reputable surgeon will tell you. In all your provided examples, they still look like the same person but with much improved features. That's the key.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> In that picture, you can definitely call it narrow and I definitely did because it is.
> 
> None of the examples you provided are anywhere close to the difference between the Fatman morphs.


Yes that is true, but you gotta understand that in every pictures I posted, they were only trying to fix a single of their feature and at most 2 like the last guy's pics.



justanothergymcell said:


> You just simply can't equate photoshop to precise surgical procedures.


That is fully true, but fixing one of your flaws will never be a bad thing



justanothergymcell said:


> The after picture doesn't even look like Fatman anymore and completely changing your skull and your facial features is not something that plasic surgery can achieve, which is what any reputable surgeon will tell you.


Of course, but like I said, you will lose literally nothing except money by trying.



justanothergymcell said:


> In all your provided examples, they still look like the same person but with much improved features. That's the key.


I agree with that.


----------



## dodt (Apr 10, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> None of the examples you provided are anywhere close to the difference between the Fatman morphs. You just simply can't equate photoshop to precise surgical procedures. The after picture doesn't even look like Fatman anymore and completely changing your skull and your facial features is not something that plasic surgery can achieve, which is what any reputable surgeon will tell you. In all your provided examples, they still look like the same person but with much improved features. That's the key.


Valid point, but I saw people who looked almost completely different from what they were before them. And there was lefort 1 and similar stuff.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 10, 2019)

Fatman0 is the poster boy for 'gym is cope'. Obsessed with working out and still a KV in a school with 20 girls for every guy.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Fatman0 is the poster boy for 'gym is cope'. Obsessed with working out and still a KV in a school with 20 girls for every guy.


*Brutal.*
No face no case.
No hair no care.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 11, 2019)

Is this shit even posible? He legit turned into a True Chad


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 11, 2019)

Slayer tbh


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 11, 2019)

Chadman


----------



## Absi (Apr 11, 2019)

a Chad Fatman WTF


----------



## Wool (Apr 11, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.



eyecopers on suicide, its all about eyebrows and face width


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 11, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Show me a similar result then. And dont post retarded side profile pics jfl.
> 
> There is no guy who ascended like this.
> Furthermore youre 18. You were 13-14 in 2014 jfl.


You want a similar result and don't believe this is possible? Just take a look at Michael Jackson when Thriller came out! He looked way better at that time than he did before the surgeries and he already had his nose, lips, jaw, skin and eyebrows done. He looked like a completely new but most importantly more handsome version of his original self. Not to mention that plastic surgery is far more advanced now than it was back then. Jfl @ you for spreading misleading content.
Michael Jackson is proof what's possible with surgery. His problem was that he didn't know when to stop. But that's a whole different story.


BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> Show me a similar result then. And dont post retarded side profile pics jfl.
> 
> There is no guy who ascended like this.
> Furthermore youre 18. You were 13-14 in 2014 jfl.



Just look at Michael Jackson jfl. Big lol @ you. At the time when he recorded thriller he looked way better than before and he already did his lips, nose, jaw, eyebrows, cheekbones and skin. He looked like a completely different person. He should have stopped then but it's a perfect example of what's possible with surgery. Besides that Jackson's surgeries got done decades ago and plastic surgery is a lot more advanced now. Just a big fat lol @ you.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39120


jooo my thread


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 11, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Can the eye stuff srs be done?


i don't think so


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Fatman0 after surgerymaxxing jfl.



this is him after 8 years of mewing. (besides the nose and hairline)


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 11, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39361
> 
> View attachment 39362
> 
> ...


Jfl just because he looked cute as a kid? Who doesn't? If you aren't extremely ugly you'll look fine as a child. Take a look at him as an adult before surgeries and then tell me he looked better before. Just lol.


BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39361
> 
> View attachment 39362
> 
> ...


"Prettyboy" ?????


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39361
> 
> View attachment 39362
> 
> ...


The race pill is brutal. He looked objectively far better early in life, but women prefer the narrow nosed, pale, bug eyed M J because of his more caucasian appearence, brutal. A negro getting cucked by his zombie-maxxed self


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 11, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 39361
> 
> View attachment 39362
> 
> ...


Looks like he's about to break into my house in both pictures


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

jfl it is literally over for @Looksmaxer-van-NL


----------



## RationalBrody (Apr 12, 2019)

Ropefuel for @FatmanO.
Can't imagine not wanting to rope after seeing a morph of myself andthe life I could have.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 12, 2019)

RationalBrody said:


> Ropefuel for @FatmanO.
> Can't imagine not wanting to rope after seeing a morph of myself andthe life I could have.


Lol wanting to rope at such a sighting is low T


----------

